# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) شروحات :  Hard Reset Alcatel OT 991

## mohamed73

Turn off the handset, 
press the volume up key and the Power key at the same time for a few seconds until you see the reset interface, 
then press “Home” key --> 
Select “wipe data/factory reset” via volume key --> 
Press “menu” key to confirm --> 
Select “Yes –delete all user data” --> 
Press “menu” key to confirm again-->
Please select “reboot system now” and 
press “menu” to confirm to reboot your phone. 
The handset can be used without screen unlock pattern after its reboot.
Please note that factory data reset will erase all data from your phone  and you can also mark the “Erase SD card” to erase all the data on your  SD card.   
     إيقاف تشغيل الهاتف،
     اضغط على مفتاح رفع مستوى الصوت ومفتاح التشغيل في نفس الوقت لبضع ثوان حتى ترى واجهة إعادة تعيين،
     ثم اضغط على "الصفحة الرئيسية" مفتاح ->
     حدد "محو البيانات / إعادة تعيين مصنع" مفتاح الصوت عبر ->
     اضغط على "القائمة" مفتاح للتأكيد ->
     حدد "نعم، حذف جميع بيانات المستخدم" ->
     اضغط على "القائمة" مفتاح لتأكيد مرة أخرى ->
     الرجاء اختيار "إعادة التشغيل الآن نظام" و
     اضغط على "القائمة" لتأكيد إعادة تشغيل هاتفك.
     ويمكن استخدام الجهاز بدون نمط فتح الشاشة بعد إعادة التشغيل فيها.
     يرجى ملاحظة أن مصنع إعادة تعيين البيانات سوف يمحو كافة البيانات من الهاتف الخاص بك ويمكنك أيضا علامة على "بطاقة SD محو" لمحو كافة البيانات الموجودة على بطاقة SD الخاصة بك.

----------


## الأسمر الحزين

*مشكور على الموضوع رائع*

----------


## alaa_day

شكرا

----------

